# sweetening sg?



## chachi44089 (Feb 27, 2011)

What is a good sg to sweeten skeeter pee to. Is it similar to wine in sweetness and dryness? I am looking for a nice refreshing taste. Not too sweet, but not dry either. Maybe just add simple syrup untill I like it then take a reading?


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2011)

KEY word is back sweeten to ...*YOUR* taste.


----------



## abefroman (Feb 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> KEY word is back sweeten to ...*YOUR* taste.



Agreed, the amount on Lon's website is pretty good for me, maybe a little bit more sugar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Chachi I agree with Tom. It is up to your individual taste. Your could start out at 1.006 and then slowly add more and stir it real good then try again. When it is almost where you want it, stop! It will sweeten up a bit more on its own as it sits in the carboy.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 28, 2011)

All my skeeter pee's are in the range of 1.008 and 1.012 The majority are sweetened to 1.010 Can't keep the stuff on the shelf.


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.. Just kinda wondered where to start.. Sounds like I wlll sweeten to about 1.005 and go from there. I cant wait to try this stuff. I racked and stabilized and such today. I just need to get to the supply store and buy some beer bottles and caps. Any advise on that? I did purchase a "drill press capper" on ebay to cap with.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 28, 2011)

I sweeten all mine to taste; batch by batch. It can be different on different batches. The sugar helps offset the high acid, and depending on the acid level of the juice used, the slurry used, and tweeks used, the sugar needed to attain a tastey "balance" could vary.


----------



## Griff (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you guys ever back sweeten with a flavor, or prefer just the plain lemon taste? If so what flavor do you prefer?


----------

